# Why can't I view the adult lounge



## happygorila

Any one enlighten me


----------



## vetran

are you 18


----------



## naturalun

I need to know this answer also!!


----------



## vetran

you have to apply theres a link somewhere


----------



## 195645855

I didn't even know such thing existed... where, where? I can't find it


----------



## DoIEvenLift

you need to be a gold member dont you?


----------



## happygorila

Fuxk sake always left out the juicy gossip


----------



## vetran

DoIEvenLift said:


> *you need to be a gold member dont you?*


theres some pecking order ,ops got no chance


----------



## duranman

And there's me about to reveal my most intimate shag details....


----------



## vetran

duranman said:


> *And there's me about to reveal my most intimate shag details....  *


do it in here fella could be an hour or so before a mod gets to you but you never no lol


----------



## Varg

There used to be a link, or request thread.

Can't find it now I need it.


----------



## Pancake'

You Dirty Harry :lol:


----------



## vetran

Alex-the-Greek said:


> *I didn't even know such thing existed.*.. where, where? I can't find it


oh yes we also have male animal and a powder room for the ladies (love to no what goes down in there)


----------



## 195645855

vetran said:


> oh yes we also have male animal and a powder room for the ladies (love to no what goes down in there)


Stop rubbing it in.


----------



## Robhall2805

You have to be Gold i think, here is the link for a little more info........http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/102436-private-forums/?page=5#comment-4835662

Just noticed i'm silver.....f*ck you bronzes!

Ignore this answer is lower down page!


----------



## Frost_uk

happygorila said:


> Any one enlighten me


You need to prove you're 18, just PM your credit card details and credit limit and I will take a small payment for verification


----------



## Lorian

happygorila said:


> Any one enlighten me





naturalun said:


> I need to know this answer also!!





Alex-the-Greek said:


> I didn't even know such thing existed... where, where? I can't find it


It used to be the case that once you were a Gold member you could apply to join and you'd most likely be granted access. However, with the new software I have no means of creating join-able forums. So, as it currently stands there is no way of joining unless I personally add it to your account.

Ditto for the Male Animal except the criteria there is only to be a silver member.

I'm not quite sure how I'm going to resolve it yet as I obviously don't want to be doing it manually on a per-user basis.
That said, if anyone is desperate for access to either then post here and I'll sort it.


----------



## BettySwallocks

vetran said:


> oh yes we also have male animal and a powder room for the ladies *(love to no what goes down in there)*


they post pics comparing each others kebabs, I've got a secret female account on here.


----------



## naturalun

> It used to be the case that once you were a Gold member you could apply to join and you'd most likely be granted access. However, with the new software I have no means of creating join-able forums. So, as it currently stands there is no way of joining unless I personally add it to your account.
> 
> Ditto for the Male Animal except the criteria there is only to be a silver member.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I'm going to resolve it yet as I obviously don't want to be doing it manually on a per-user basis.
> That said, if anyone is desperate for access to either then post here and I'll sort it.


Not desperate, curious. Please could you add me.

Also thanks for getting back to me/us in such a timely fashion.


----------



## vetran

Alex-the-Greek said:


> *Stop rubbing it in.*


ime not a member of any mate ,i dont do filth


----------



## Robhall2805

Lorian said:


> It used to be the case that once you were a Gold member you could apply to join and you'd most likely be granted access. However, with the new software I have no means of creating join-able forums. So, as it currently stands there is no way of joining unless I personally add it to your account.
> 
> Ditto for the Male Animal except the criteria there is only to be a silver member.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I'm going to resolve it yet as I obviously don't want to be doing it manually on a per-user basis.
> That said, if anyone is desperate for access to either then post here and I'll sort it.


Would you mind adding me to this too please?



vetran said:


> ime not a member of any mate ,i dont do filth


How long till you message Lorian and ask to join, I will give it a few minutes


----------



## CG88

Robhall2805 said:


> Would you mind adding me to this too please?


and me


----------



## vetran

Robhall2805 said:


> Would you mind adding me to this too please?
> 
> *How long till you message Lorian and ask to join, I will give it a few minutes  *


ive had 6 years to think about it mate you will lose lol


----------



## Verno

Just so you all know I can view it fine :drool: :whistling:


----------



## Plate

naturalun said:


> Not desperate, curious. Please could you add me.
> 
> Also thanks for getting back to me/us in such a timely fashion.


could you add me also @‌Lorian cheers


----------



## Robhall2805

vetran said:


> ive had 6 years to think about it mate you will lose lol


Hahah fair point! Safe to say I'm not going to argue with you on that one!


----------



## happygorila

Lorian said:


> It used to be the case that once you were a Gold member you could apply to join and you'd most likely be granted access. However, with the new software I have no means of creating join-able forums. So, as it currently stands there is no way of joining unless I personally add it to your account.
> 
> Ditto for the Male Animal except the criteria there is only to be a silver member.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I'm going to resolve it yet as I obviously don't want to be doing it manually on a per-user basis.
> That said, if anyone is desperate for access to either then post here and I'll sort it.


If u can give me access I'd be grateful loan many thanks


----------



## Robhall2805

Verno said:


> Just so you all know I can view it fine :drool: :whistling:


So are you going to tell us what happens in the dark net of UK Muscle then, or you just going to keep holding out on us????????


----------



## Robhall2805

happygorila said:


> If u can give me access I'd be grateful *Lorian* many thanks


Before the spelling police arrive on here!!


----------



## Varg

Lorian said:


> I'm not quite sure how I'm going to resolve it yet as I obviously don't want to be doing it manually on a per-user basis.
> That said, if anyone is desperate for access to either then post here and I'll sort it.


Only just read this, but I posted a request in the original thread.

Don't want to appear desperate, but threads I post on keep being moved to adult


----------



## Big George

@‌Lorian I'd like access too if poss..

Cheers


----------



## Verno

Robhall2805 said:


> So are you going to tell us what happens in the dark net of UK Muscle then, or you just going to keep holding out on us????????


The first rule of the private forums is ................



Varg said:


> Only just read this, but I posted a request in the original thread.
> 
> Don't want to appear desperate, but threads I post on keep being moved to adult


That's cos your a dirty bastid!


----------



## Robhall2805

Verno said:


> The first rule of the private forums is ................
> 
> That's cos your a dirty bastid!


I wouldn't know I'm not in them yet


----------



## ancient_loyal

Going to throw my hat in the ring and request access to assuming I don't have to be a Gold Member?


----------



## Big_Me

Lorian, please would you grace me with access to these legendary sub-forums too please


----------



## Vincey

*coughs* *knocks on door* let me in please? :thumb


----------



## Verno

Robhall2805 said:


> I wouldn't know I'm not in them yet


.........you don't talk about the contents 

Tbh it's just full of my cock pics :sneaky2:


----------



## Robhall2805

Verno said:


> .........you don't talk about the contents
> 
> Tbh it's just full of my cock pics :sneaky2:


F*cking hell.....Is that where BIG VERN comes from then


----------



## mrwright

I had access until today!?


----------



## Verno

Robhall2805 said:


> F*cking hell.....Is that where BIG VERN comes from then


You'll go far you will


----------



## Vincey

Verno said:


> You'll go far you will


Straight to your bedroom more like.


----------



## Verno

Vincey said:


> Straight to your bedroom more like.


Hey I don't discriminate :bounce:


----------



## Vincey

Verno said:


> Hey I don't discriminate :bounce:


Judging from past posts it seems you most certainly do not.


----------



## Verno

Vincey said:


> Judging from past posts it seems you most certainly do not.


It's all a front really, love to troll noobs 

...................Or is it?


----------



## BettySwallocks

You guys really have no idea what you're missing out on, the place is epic! Don't let them in lorian. muahahahaha.


----------



## PaulB

BettySwallocks said:


> You guys really have no idea what you're missing out on, the place is epic! Don't let them in lorian. muahahahaha.


I wish this was true. Theres not enough female members to keep it interesting in there. :thumbdown:


----------



## happygorila

Robhall2805 said:


> Before the spelling police arrive on here!!


bloody predictive txt lol


----------



## graham58

happygorila said:


> Fuxk sake always left out the juicy gossip


dont worry nothing happens there.


----------



## Bear89

@Lorian. Adult lounge if possible


----------



## trey1

Bear89 said:


> @Lorian. Adult lounge if possible


Me too if allowed please. thanks


----------



## Lorian

@happygorila @Robhall2805 @Big George @ancient_loyal @Vincey
As Silver members, you guys have been added to the Male Animal.

@naturalun @Plate
As Gold members you have been added to the Male Animal and the Adult Lounge


----------



## Verno

Lorian said:


> @happygorila @Robhall2805 @Big George @ancient_loyal @Vincey
> As Silver members, you guys have been added to the Male Animal.
> 
> @naturalun @Plate
> As Gold members you have been added to the Male Animal and the Adult Lounge


----------



## Plate

Verno said:


> View attachment 113896


booya..


----------



## Verno

Plate said:


> booya..


Well you might as well see the rest of me I suppose :sneaky2:


----------



## Plate

Verno said:


> Well you might as well see the rest of me I suppose :sneaky2:


lol dunno weather I should go in there now...


----------



## Verno

Plate said:


> lol dunno weather I should go in there now...


 :devil2:


----------



## EctoSize

Lorian said:


> @happygorila @Robhall2805 @Big George @ancient_loyal @Vincey
> As Silver members, you guys have been added to the Male Animal.
> 
> @naturalun @Plate
> As Gold members you have been added to the Male Animal and the Adult Lounge


one more for AL?


----------



## Sandy87

Could I be added please @Lorian


----------



## Lorian

EctoSize said:


> one more for AL?





Sandy87 said:


> Could I be added please @Lorian


Done.


----------



## Varg

Lorian said:


> Done.


Any particular reason I wasn't added to AL?

:confused1:


----------



## ancient_loyal

Lorian said:


> @happygorila @Robhall2805 @Big George @ancient_loyal @Vincey
> As Silver members, you guys have been added to the Male Animal.
> 
> @naturalun @Plate
> As Gold members you have been added to the Male Animal and the Adult Lounge


Thanks Lorian


----------



## latblaster

> Just so you all know I can view it fine :drool: :whistling:


Seems like I've got to apply again, miss seeing your botty.

:lol:


----------



## Verno

latblaster said:


> Seems like I've got to apply again, miss seeing your botty.
> 
> :lol:


it's now more pert 

Ask Lorian to sort your pm's too mate. Can't message you


----------



## latblaster

@verno

My 'box' was full....is free now.


----------



## Lorian

Varg said:


> Any particular reason I wasn't added to AL?
> 
> :confused1:


Human error, me bad - sorry.

Fixed


----------



## Leeds89

A lot of members are going to be seriously disappointed when they get in there :lol:


----------



## happygorila

Leeds89 said:


> A lot of members are going to be seriously disappointed when they get in there :lol:


watched a man cutting his bell end off

Not disappointed lol


----------



## happygorila

Lorian said:


> Human error, me bad - sorry.
> 
> Fixed


thanks for adding me lorain


----------



## trey1

MissMartinez said:


> you have zero chance of getting in going by your posts  Anyway you're too new


by my posts?


----------



## Nuts

@Lorian please could you add me to AL and MA, thanks


----------



## White Lines

If possible can you add me to MA and adult lounge

cheers


----------



## trey1

MissMartinez said:


> Your aggressive nature wanting to start fights all the time. One would beconcerned you wouldn't keep things you viewed in there private when you got mad.


I haven't insulted anyone unless done so first, I actually am nice to people when they don't take th piss


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

What's the crack with the adult lounge etc? How do I get access?


----------



## Test-e

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What's the crack with the adult lounge etc? How do I get access?


The first rule of AL is you must not speak about AL.

The second rule of AL is you must not speak about AL

And the third rule of AL is you must not speak about AL


----------



## babyarm

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What's the crack with the adult lounge etc? How do I get access?


Think you need to be a hold member


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Test-e said:


> The first rule of AL is you must not speak about AL.
> 
> The second rule of AL is you must not speak about AL
> 
> And the third rule of AL is you must not speak about AL


just as well I'm not a member then! Haha


----------



## jimbo83

> It used to be the case that once you were a Gold member you could apply to join and you'd most likely be granted access. However, with the new software I have no means of creating join-able forums. So, as it currently stands there is no way of joining unless I personally add it to your account.
> 
> Ditto for the Male Animal except the criteria there is only to be a silver member.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I'm going to resolve it yet as I obviously don't want to be doing it manually on a per-user basis.
> That said, if anyone is desperate for access to either then post here and I'll sort it.


Please can you grant me access?


----------



## Leeds89

jimbo83 said:


> Please can you grant me access?


Need to be gold mate but honestly you're missing nothing.


----------



## superpube

@Lorian can i come in please pretty please


----------



## JNape25

is this adult lounge up to much?

If not count me out but if full of dick pics then please sign me up!


----------



## Gary29

JNape25 said:


> is this adult lounge up to much?
> 
> If not count me out but if* full of dick pics* then please sign me up!


It actually is, srs.


----------



## Gary29

JNape25 said:


> exactly. why else you think I want in?
> 
> Yours in there? Or could you not get it blown up enough to be able to see it?


Didn't wanna embarrass all the other lads and make them feel inadequate.


----------



## vetran

Hope your all having fun in their,pervies lol


----------



## Skye666

duranman said:


> And there's me about to reveal my most intimate shag details....


yh go on.......il score u


----------



## FelonE1

AL is shite


----------



## Fortis

Lorian said:


> It used to be the case that once you were a Gold member you could apply to join and you'd most likely be granted access. However, with the new software I have no means of creating join-able forums. So, as it currently stands there is no way of joining unless I personally add it to your account.
> 
> Ditto for the Male Animal except the criteria there is only to be a silver member.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I'm going to resolve it yet as I obviously don't want to be doing it manually on a per-user basis.
> That said, if anyone is desperate for access to either then post here and I'll sort it.


go on then add it to mine please @Lorian


----------



## PaulB

Its sh1t


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

PaulB said:


> Its sh1t





FelonE said:


> AL is shite


Agreed


----------



## Lorian

superpube said:


> @Lorian can i come in please pretty please





Fortis said:


> go on then add it to mine please @Lorian


Both done.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Lorian said:


> Both done.


Can I get some MA & AL action

Pls and thank you


----------



## superpube

Lorian said:


> Both done.


you're too kind


----------



## averagejoe95

@Lorian I'm not gold or silver but I'd like to be added please .


----------



## Lotte

vetran said:


> oh yes we also have male animal and a powder room for the ladies (love to no what goes down in there)


Sweet FA. lol


----------



## ripped45

@Lorian could I get in please. I'll be a good participant


----------



## Tomahawk

Well if everyone is joining I might as well see what the fuss is about. Can you hook me up as well, please. Thanks.


----------



## banzi

I would stay out if I were you, its likely everyone will be interviewed when Tekkers gets himself on a rape charge.


----------



## Prince Adam

Velvet lounge is where it's happening


----------



## latblaster

averagejoe95 said:


> @Lorian I'm not gold or silver but I'd like to be added please .





ripped45 said:


> @Lorian could I get in please. I'll be a good participant


 You need to be Gold....


----------



## averagejoe95

latblaster said:


> You need to be Gold....


 worth a shot eh


----------



## superpube

Oh. It is a bit s**t.

I thought everyone was joking, but no.


----------



## Plate

Verno said:


> Not found the c0ck pics then?


----------



## Plate

Wtf is going on

edit: @superpube that was for you ^^^^


----------



## superpube

Plate said:


> Wtf is going on
> 
> edit: @superpube that was for you ^^^^


 Link me up brother


----------



## Plate

superpube said:


> Link me up brother


 Pm on its way 

oh you mean a link? Dunno mate, I'm just pressing random sh1t and quoting stuff, even that's not working right..


----------



## Verno

You rang?

:devil2:


----------



## Plate

Verno said:


> You rang?
> 
> :devil2:


 Haha quote function playing up.. Funny when I mention c0cks it quotes you tho lmao


----------



## Verno

Plate said:


> Haha quote function playing up.. Funny when I mention c0cks it quotes you tho lmao


 Even the forum software knows I'm a deviant :sneaky2:


----------



## Verno

Is this a new layout/update then? Seems different!


----------



## latblaster

@Verno

Get my pm you perv?


----------



## Verno

latblaster said:


> @Verno
> 
> Get my pm you perv?


 Yeah sorry ya slut 

Let me have a kip and a shower mate then I'll take some pics for you :wink:


----------



## latblaster

Verno said:


> Yeah sorry ya slut
> 
> Let me have a kip and a shower mate then I'll take some pics for you :wink:


 Cock pics I hope.


----------



## Lorian

Verno said:


> Is this a new layout/update then? Seems different!


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/260022-upgrade-notice/


----------



## deano

@Lorian Can I be added to Male Animal forum please.


----------



## workinprogress1

deano said:


> @Lorian Can I be added to Male Animal forum please.


 me too please


----------



## Lorian

deano said:


> @Lorian Can I be added to Male Animal forum please.





workinprogress1 said:


> me too please


 Done.


----------



## Lorian

Bignath4607 said:


> I've been asking to be added for a while @Lorianany chance ?


 Done


----------



## Test-e

Bignath4607 said:


> I've been asking to be added for a while @Lorianany chance ?


 This please.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Test-e said:


> Bignath4607 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking to be added for a while @Lorianany chance ?
> 
> 
> 
> This please.
Click to expand...

and Moi


----------



## Fluke82

Lorian said:


> Done


 And myself if you would be so kind.

Ta.


----------



## A1243R

Drogon said:


> And myself if you would be so kind.
> 
> Ta.


 And me please @Lorian


----------



## superdrol

And me @Lorian


----------



## ILLBehaviour

@Lorian can you please add me to AL, thanks.


----------



## Lorian

@Test-e @FuqOutDaWhey @Drogon @A1243R @dumdum @ILLBehaviour

All added to the AL and MA.

The AL needs some love...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lorian said:


> @Test-e @FuqOutDaWhey @Drogon @A1243R @dumdum @ILLBehaviour
> 
> All added to the AL and MA.
> 
> The AL needs some love...


 Please can I have some access? PLEASE!!!


----------



## mrproc

i was a silver member and was in male animal but when this site updated to new version it all went missing.


----------



## Lorian

mrproc said:


> i was a silver member and was in male animal but when this site updated to new version it all went missing.


 Did you have a different username?


----------



## Lorian

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Please can I have some access? PLEASE!!!


 Sorted, sorry for delay, been away from UKM for a bit


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lorian said:


> Sorted, sorry for delay, been away from UKM for a bit


 Cheers!


----------



## mrproc

Lorian said:


> Did you have a different username?


 nope i had the same username lorian just lost my post count and silver membership status when the site was updated.


----------



## mrproc

did a search on google and it seems that its strangely added numbers after my username on the site? bit confused lol @Lorian

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/183250-has-any-one-triedheard-of-puro-labs/?do=embed


----------



## workinprogress1

can i get hooked up to AL please?


----------



## Lorian

mrproc said:


> did a search on google and it seems that its strangely added numbers after my username on the site? bit confused lol @Lorian
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/183250-has-any-one-triedheard-of-puro-labs/?do=embed


 Thanks should all be fixed now.

Your old account has been merged and MA access reinstated. You're also now Silver again


----------



## Lorian

workinprogress1 said:


> can i get hooked up to AL please?


 Done


----------



## mrproc

Lorian said:


> Thanks should all be fixed now.
> 
> Your old account has been merged and MA access reinstated. You're also now Silver again


 thanking you for that lorian


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lorian said:


> Sorted, sorry for delay, been away from UKM for a bit


 Odd question maybe but where is the adult lounge and MA located? Can't find it under any of the sections at all!??

I hope all this secrecy is worth while!


----------



## Lorian

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Odd question maybe but where is the adult lounge and MA located? Can't find it under any of the sections at all!??
> 
> I hope all this secrecy is worth while!


 Scroll to the very bottom of the page. The last section should be titled Private Forums. They're in there.

Any joy?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lorian said:


> Scroll to the very bottom of the page. The last section should be titled Private Forums. They're in there.
> 
> Any joy?


 Sorted!


----------



## latblaster

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Sorted!


 Now you're in, post up some filth please.

Thank you.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

latblaster said:


> Now you're in, post up some filth please.
> 
> Thank you.


 Forst post I've seen was one I started in October that got moved there! Haha


----------



## Bish83

Wanted to join but didn't have the prerequisites now when i got them i completely forgot about it....

Can i join the adult lounge, male animal and addiction please


----------



## Lorian

Bish83 said:


> Wanted to join but didn't have the prerequisites now when i got them i completely forgot about it....
> 
> Can i join the adult lounge, male animal and addiction please


 Done


----------



## TinTin10

@Lorian Can I get added to whatever im eligible for please mate?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

TinTin10 said:


> @Lorian Can I get added to whatever im eligible for please mate?


 I think is just those 2 you looking to be added to


----------



## Mayzini

@lorian Can I get added to adults and Male animal please. whenever your able.


----------



## bossdog

Me also please, let's see what the fuss is about


----------



## uhitmeudie

Would like to see this playground.

Please


----------



## Matt2

Me too for the adult lounge please


----------



## jacksong

Read this guys;

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265054-private-forums/?do=embed


----------



## TinTin10

jacksong said:


> Read this guys;
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265054-private-forums/?do=embed


 Theyve already said that they need to add people manually due to this. So it can still be done.


----------



## jacksong

True it can... However... Adult Lounge will require you to be a Gold member. Some people above are asking for access when only Silver/Bronze.


----------



## faipdeooiad

them feels when you're missing out


----------



## jacksong

45 for posts are your in the gold club..


----------

